# Linux vs Windows (Webserver Environment)



## Aberforth (Dec 7, 2006)

I could not find a topic which discusses the issue of Windows vs Linux in a web server environment. I am considering a typical configuration as used most often on websites - Windows Server running IIS and Red Hat Linux running Apache. I started out with a shared Windows 2003 Server using IIS 6.0 and my websites now run on a dedicated server with Red Hat Linux Kernel 2.6 and Apache 1.3. Three of my websites are large database based websites using frontend PHP softwares and backend mySQL databases. I found mySQL is easier to administrate on a Linux environment and as PHP is native to Linux and Apache(as opposed to a port in Windows) there are more mod options available. I also believe PHP is much more evolved, secure, stable than Windows based scripts like ASP which are often buggy, need a lot of custom coding before any practical use can be made and their lack of mods/plugins. The lack of decent and cost effective forum softwares like vBulletin is an example. mySQL is also cost effective, secure and stable as compared to MS SQL 2003 (8.0) and it runs better on Linux rather than IIS/Windows.

Maybe my outlook is biased in favour of Linux because of my experience, what do you think?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes, unless you really want to use microsoft technologies like ASP (i dunno why anyone would prefer ASP over PHP), Linux is the way to go!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2006)

but netcraft's server survey shows a decline on Apache users and IIS is used increasingly.hmm...biased?
*news.netcraft.com/archives/2006/10/06/october_2006_web_server_survey.html


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 7, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> but netcraft's server survey shows a decline on Apache users and IIS is used increasingly.hmm...biased?
> *news.netcraft.com/archives/2006/10/06/october_2006_web_server_survey.html



The graph still shows a very high usage of Apache. Considering the graph unbiased, the reason for the rise of IIS could be the marketing policies of Microsoft. Most people who use Apache use it only after having tried IIS or because the hosting provides it. Everyone knows Windows and it is near reflex action to choose Windows when a newbie goes web authoring.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2006)

We(linux supporters) have OSDL for publicizing and managing developments in the Free Software field.then also people are choosing microsoft,that may be because people are having the feeling that free things are inferior aint' it? We have a whole lotta threads here which tried very very hard to make Windows users to understand that Linux is Free Software *fsf.org cannot be affected by virus,trogens,blahhhhh...but...Windows users are addicted to windows/M$ way of buying different s/w to protect ur OS>want to change every software each month,wan2 reinstall/reformat partn and install it again.although Linux offers superior eyecandy with Bery+AIGLX or Beryl+XGL server for 3d desktop.
How can we able to make windows users come to free software?i dont have a sword 2 make them do that A College Professor made his departments all PC's to shift to Linux forcefully rather  using pirated Windows.But He forced his students and management to do that.it is not the right way i think.How can we? .::Hibernates.::


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 8, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> We(linux supporters) have OSDL for publicizing and managing developments in the Free Software field.then also people are choosing microsoft,that may be because people are having the feeling that free things are inferior aint' it? We have a whole lotta threads here which tried very very hard to make Windows users to understand that Linux is Free Software *fsf.org cannot be affected by virus,trogens,blahhhhh...but...Windows users are addicted to windows/M$ way of buying different s/w to protect ur OS>want to change every software each month,wan2 reinstall/reformat partn and install it again.although Linux offers superior eyecandy with Bery+AIGLX or Beryl+XGL server for 3d desktop.
> How can we able to make windows users come to free software?i dont have a sword 2 make them do that A College Professor made his departments all PC's to shift to Linux forcefully rather  using pirated Windows.But He forced his students and management to do that.it is not the right way i think.How can we? .::Hibernates.::



I agree with your idea. My friends often consult me about setting up websites and as soon as I say I run my sites on a Linux server, they crinkle as if I am unsuccessful, cheap. I am primarily Windows user when it comes to personal computing, I use Linux for learning. I could afford Windows Server 2003 but I still prefer Linux root and SSH access to a server over Windows' Remote Desktop and Apache is much simpler, easier to code rather than IIS which is almost rocket science for me. If I were to choose a simple, easy to use server combo, it'd be Linux+Apache combination. We can't force anyone to use Linux (a why should we?) but we can help people undetstand the advantages of Linux in servers.

P.S: Thanks for the website link, sounds my kinda site.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 10, 2006)

off topid: 

donno about webserver, but i did run linux (Redhat 9.0) once in a render farm enviroment, & yeah, it was tough to manage that. I made linux running computer a server, & rneder nodes were running XP SP2, it was hard to configure, but once it was configured, no problem for the next 2 days of rendering.

Although, same thing happened with Windows server 2003 enviroment, 2 days continues rendering without any problem, which was easier to configure cos the application was also windows native & i m familier with windows more then linux

both have some pros & cons, linux prevails cos it's cheap, cheaper then Windows server 2003 in this enviroment


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2006)

^^ that's a surely biased opin.u r refering redhat 9 which is 4 yrs old.free is not inferior,but superior,fast patches ..Open SOurce development.infact Linux+free softwares are a problem for microwsoft and its fans.
for misleaded viewers Linux is also a software which follows free as in freedom-not freeware etc which u found in that Wingoose OS.


> Free software is a matter of liberty, not price. To understand the concept, you should think of free as in free speech, not as in free beer.
> Free software is a matter of the users' freedom to run, copy, distribute, study, change and improve the software. More precisely, it refers to four kinds of freedom, for the users of the software:
> 
> * The freedom to run the program, for any purpose (freedom 0).
> ...


*www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 10, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> ^^ that's a surely biased opin.u r refering redhat 9 which is 4 yrs old.free is not inferior,but superior,fast patches ..Open SOurce development.infact Linux+free softwares are a problem for microwsoft and its fans.
> for misleaded viewers Linux is also a software which follows free as in freedom-not freeware etc which u found in that Wingoose OS.
> 
> *www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html



Oh Comon, don't start again win vs lin prakash

I was just saying that I have used linux & liked it in the render farm enviroment. The computer (server) was able to give more resources to the rendering thing then the OS itself., which is good

& i chosed redhat, cos thats what i had in my hands at that time ok, nothing personal or professional

& stop calling Windows & microsoft with wrong names, first read what i said...

configuring linux was tough for me, cos i m not familier with that enviroment, but once configured it worked like a charm. Same goes with Win server 2003, configuring it was easier for me, cos i m habitual to Win enviroment


----------



## techtronic (Dec 10, 2006)

*I have been a Windows XP user for about a year or two now
I stand neutral between Microsoft and Linux

Microsoft cannot be surpassed in Desktops (User Friendly)
Linux cannot be surpassed in Servers (Reliability)

Also Linux can surpass Microsoft provided Linus Torvalds creates something like a look alike to Active Directory or something new

The main reason Microsoft generates huge profits is due to ADS only and nothing else

Also Microsoft seems to be coordinating everything with respect to ADS (ISA,Exchange,SMS,MOM and everything else depends on ADS)

There has to be competition between the two otherwise Monopoly would rule the world

*


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 14, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Yes, unless you really want to use microsoft technologies like ASP (i dunno why anyone would prefer ASP over PHP), Linux is the way to go!


 wired! php and asp.net is completely different language and asp.net is way better than php
read this 
 *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267523


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> wired! php and asp.net is completely different language and asp.net is way better than php
> read this
> *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267523


Wow that gave a lot of info


----------



## desertwind (Dec 15, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> wired! php and asp.net is completely different language and asp.net is way better than php
> read this
> *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267523



lol. period.


----------

